# Grand Dry Suit Rentals!



## loveboatmissoula (Aug 15, 2018)

Are you looking or know someone looking for a dry suit rental for the grand? Love Boat Paddle Co. in Missoula, MT has what you need. We can ship with a return label and carry Kokatat and Immersion Research full and semi dry suits. Visit www.loveboatpaddleco.com or email [email protected] for more information and prices.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

loveboatmissoula said:


> Are you looking or know someone looking for a dry suit rental for the grand? Love Boat Paddle Co. in Missoula, MT has what you need. We can ship with a return label and carry Kokatat and Immersion Research full and semi dry suits. Visit www.loveboatpaddleco.com or email [email protected] for more information and prices.




Sorry, but it just doesn’t seem economic for the Grand. $35 for 20 days is $700. For ~$200 more you could have it forever.


----------



## loveboatmissoula (Aug 15, 2018)

It looks like you missed our Grand Canyon prices on the site. I moved it to be more visible. For semi drysuits it is $10/day and for full dry suits it is $13/day. Best prices around!


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

loveboatmissoula said:


> It looks like you missed our Grand Canyon prices on the site. I moved it to be more visible. For semi drysuits it is $10/day and for full dry suits it is $13/day. Best prices around!




Fair enough, that’s much more reasonable.


----------

